# Steering wheel off center when plow on



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I noticed when I test drove my used 2015 RAM 2500 (2 weeks ago) that the steering was pulling a little to the right and the steering wheel was off center 10-15 degrees (plow was mounted). As part of the sale the dealer agreed to do an alignment. Since then I've noticed the steering wheel is only off center when the plow is mounted. I don't notice any pull and the steering wheel is dead center when plow is off but when it's mounted I'm still off center 10-15 degrees right. Tire pressure is equal in front tires so what else could it be?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's compressing the front suspension, if its a solid axle, its shift the axle to one side. ( actually its the frame/body that's shifted).

Stiffer springs are needed to reduce compression


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Totally normal. Trucks just following the crown of the road better cause you have 900+ hanging off the front.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

1olddogtwo;2114712 said:


> It's compressing the front suspension, if its a solid axle, its shift the axle to one side. ( actually its the frame/body that's shifted).
> 
> Stiffer springs are needed to reduce compression


Fisher e-match lists my plow as compatible, the only thing they recommend is plow prep package but the 2500HD plow prep only gets you a 180 amp alternator and skid plates. Based on that you would think my springs would be stiff enough. I know Fisher is pretty conservative with their matching.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't even bat and eyelash at it


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

dieselss;2114719 said:


> I wouldn't even bat and eyelash at it


Sounds good to me Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss;2114719 said:


> I wouldn't even bat and eyelash at it


X2 I agree.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hbrady;2114718 said:


> Fisher e-match lists my plow as compatible, the only thing they recommend is plow prep package but the 2500HD plow prep only gets you a 180 amp alternator and skid plates. Based on that you would think my springs would be stiff enough. I know Fisher is pretty conservative with their matching.


Careless about what the book says, just explaining why it's happening.

On a solid axle suspension, there is what's called a trac bar (various terms for it) it runs from the axle to the frame. It controls the centering of the axle, left to right. Once it is compressed it pushes the opposite direction.

I am not as familiar with Dodge suspension on the newer trucks but basically that is what it is in a nutshell


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

When driving, what direction do you have your plow angled (or is it a V)? If it's a straight blade, try angling it to the other side. Does it now pull/steering crooked the other way? It did on my truck when I ran a straight blade. Believe it or not, you have a lot of force to the side from your plow cutting through the wind, just like snow when plowing.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

1olddogtwo;2114739 said:


> Careless about what the book says, just explaining why it's happening.
> 
> On a solid axle suspension, there is what's called a trac bar (various terms for it) it runs from the axle to the frame. It controls the centering of the axle, left to right. Once it is compressed it pushes the opposite direction.
> 
> I am not as familiar with Dodge suspension on the newer trucks but basically that is what it is in a nutshell


I know Fisher recommends 1,000 lbs of ballast, I'm currently running 600 lbs of counterweight (behind back wheels). Maybe some more weight in the back will help relieve stress on front end.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

derekslawncare;2114761 said:


> When driving, what direction do you have your plow angled (or is it a V)? If it's a straight blade, try angling it to the other side. Does it now pull/steering crooked the other way? It did on my truck when I ran a straight blade. Believe it or not, you have a lot of force to the side from your plow cutting through the wind, just like snow when plowing.


9.6'' V and I run it partially retracted on road. I get the off center wheel at all speeds and road conditions.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Same with my 04 ram with a straight blade, I always run with it angled left, I have to keep the steering wheel slightly to the left so it stays straight, if I don't the truck drifts to the right and that's with new tires with the same psi and alignment


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I often adjust the track of the vehicle when carrying a plow simply by angling and changing how it loads the front axle.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

My 2015 3500 dually does the same with a V plow on the front and a pallet of salt in the bed. When the plow is off she rides straight as an arrow.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Every solid axle truck will do that when loaded from 3/4 ton to Tri axles it's normal


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

I'm running a 8' Boss Super Duty Staright blade on my 2014 2500 HD & she does the exact same thing that your experiencing on your 2015 2500 HD. When I dismount the plow she's straight as an arrow! I also have the snow plow prep group too. No worries!


----------

